# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Żylaki

## KataMA

Mam pytanie: Mój tata ma żylaki, od jakiegoś czasu na nodze powyżej kostki zrobiła mu się rana i wkoło jest takie ciemne ciało. Smarował to maściami różnymi, ale niewiele pomagają. Czy jest jakiś skuteczny lek na takie rany? Lekarz powiedział tacie,że wyjscie jest tylko jedno-operacja żylaków. Ale podobno później wracają. Proszę o radę bo ta noga wygląda nieciekawie.

----------


## Krzysztof

Wszelkiego rodzaju zmiany skóry na nodze pokrytej żylakami mogą świadczyć o przewlekłej niewydolności żylnej lub zapaleniu tych żył. Konieczne jest regularne przyjmowanie zaleconych leków (pentoksyfilina, rutinoscorbin, leki typu acard, polocard, maści z heparyną), unoszenie kończyny no i oczywiście rozważenie zabiegu operacyjnego usunięcia żylaków. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monia25

Jeśli chodzi o zabieg operacyjny na żylaki to mogę polecić twojemu tacie taki zabieg w szpitalu Certus, moja znajoma miała operację laserem. Ryzyko nawrotu jest bardzo małe no i wychodzi się ze szpitala już na drugi dzień. Poczytaj o tym i zapytaj lekarza czy twój tata kwalifikowałby się na taką operację.

----------


## KataMA

Patrzyłam na strone tej kliniki i nawet miałam małe nadzieje,że tata się zgodzi. Ale poszedł do lekarza jakiegoś innego i on stwierdził,że tej nogi już się nie da operować i żadne zabiegi nic nie dają. Podobno za bardzo już jest wszystko rozwinięte. To co w takiej sytuacji??? Nie rozumiem, coś przecież trzeba ztym zrobić a nie czekać bezczynnie aż będzie coraz gorzej!

----------


## KataMA

Jeśli chodzi o leki to tata przyjmuje acard i diosminex (przepraszam jeśli źle napisałam nazwy).

----------


## dominatorka1

Przepraszam, że odkopuję temat. Bardzo chciała bym się zapytać. Z tego co wyczytałam o Sport i siłownia: ŻYLAKI - czym są, jak z nimi walczyć.  . Są trzy skuteczne metody leczenia. Laser, skleroterapia i krioterapia. Czy ktoś z was zdecydował się na któryś z tych wariantów. Jeśli tak to jakie były koszta, w jakim mieście, no i jak efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowni Państwo,

jesień to idealny czas, by pozbyć się uciążliwych pajączków i żylaków. Pogoda za oknem nie sprzyja odkrywaniu nóg, a im szybciej podejmiemy leczenie, tym większa szansa, że uporamy się z tym problemem do letnich wakacji. Siedzący tryb życia, brak ruchu i zła dieta spowodowały, że żylaki stały się poważnym kłopotem większości społeczeństwa. Szczególnie narażone na ich powstawanie są osoby, których członkowie rodziny borykają się z tym problemem. Istnieje kilka sprawdzonych sposobów na to, by zapobiegać występowaniu szpecących pajączków i żylaków. Coraz popularniejsze stają się naturalne metody leczenia m.in. fototerapia, czyli metoda wykorzystująca światło. Dostępne na rynku urządzenia są na tyle małe i proste w obsłudze, że zabiegi można przeprowadzać samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu. Bioharmonizer Fotonowy to aparat, który działa na organizm za pomocą promieniowania podczerwonego. Może ono pobudzać krążenie krwi i przepływ wewnętrznej energii oraz stymulować organizm do radzenia sobie różnego rodzaju dolegliwościami, m.in. właśnie z żylakami. 

BIO-MEDEX

----------


## mpech

W walce z żylakami bardzo dobre są również wszelkiego rodzaju pończochy lub rajstopy uciskowe. Szczególnie w przypadku osób wykonujących np. pracę siedzącą.

----------


## MrHilary_pl

Racja,zresztą wielu lekarzy właśnie to zaleca,więc myślę że nie zaszkodzi spróbować. Każdy z wymienionych sposobów jest dobry,jednak który najlepszy? Ciężko to jednoznacznie stwierdzić,to też indywidualna kwestia naszego organizmu.

----------


## Ekspert Diosminex

Szczególnie ważna w przypadku żylaków jest profilaktyka. Pierwsze objawy niewydolności żylnej to opuchnięcie, ból, nocne kurcze i pajączki. Aby zapobiec postępom choroby, przede wszystkim należy zadbać o aktywność fizyczną. Mięśnie, pracując, pomagają zapobiegać zastojom żylnym przez transport krwi do serca. Zdrowa dieta, utrzymywanie odpowiedniej wagi ciała, uzupełnianie płynów są bardzo ważne. Rozwojowi niewydolności żylnej sprzyja nadwaga i palenie, siedzący lub stojący tryb życia, a także niewygodne obuwie. Jeśli ktoś w rodzinie cierpiał na żylaki, należy być szczególnie wyczulonym na jej objawy. Pomogą masaże zwykłe bądź pneumatyczne i odpoczynek z nogami w górze. Terapię można wspomóc preparatami z diosminą, np. Diosminexem, który dzięki zmikronizowanej postaci diosminy wchłania się o 70% skuteczniej.

----------


## Expert_Diosminex

Diosminex zwiększa napięcie naczyń żylnych oraz działa ochronnie na naczynia krwionośne. Poprawia  przepływ limfy. Wpływa na mikrokrążenie, zmniejsza przepuszczalność małych naczyń krwionośnych i zastój w mikrokrążeniu. Zmniejsza również podatność na pękanie małych naczyń krwionośnych. Dzięki temu zmniejsza obrzęki, ból, uczucie ciężkości nóg, zapobiega pękaniu małych naczyń krwionośnych.

----------


## setfire

a może warto zmienić lekarza i iść na dodatkowe konsultacje gdzieś indziej? z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że ta metoda się dobrze sprawdza. w ten sposób moją siostrę przyjął chirurg naczyniowy Damian Ziaja i sama mówi, że w końcu widzi jakieś rezultaty leczenia!

----------


## Wiktoria322

Zdecydowałam się na usunięcie żylaków w szpitalu lux med w znieczuleniu ogólnym poprzez Safenektomie. Zabieg nie trwa długo, a w szpitalu przebywa się tylko jeden dzień. Po zabiegu nosi się specjalną pończochę przez około 2 miesiące, aby zapobiec powstawaniu nowych żylaków. Żałuję, że tak długo zwlekałam z decyzją o zabiegu i męczyłam się zasłaniajac nogi długimi spódnicami w lato. Jesli się wahacie, to nie ma na co czekać, bo to duża ulga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety posiadam zylaki ,i pofaldowane zyly wszystko widoczne pod odpowiednim swiatlem,nie wygladaja  super tragicznie ale dobrze tez to nie wyglada, Trenuje juz prawie 20 lat to tez nie ma sie co dziwic .Od roku moim wielkim problemem jest ,,ciezkosc nog,, od ud po lydki ,mam problemy z unoszeniem,sa poprostu ciezkie, ociezale, jakby mi ktos przywiazal obciazenia.Trenuje pilke i strasznie mi to przeszkadza.Na poczatku okolo 10 miesiecy temu wracajac po przerwie myslalem ze to slaba wydolnosc .Nie pale ,mam prawidlowa wage ,trenuje 3x w tygodniu .Czesto sie zalamuje bo to jedyna rzecz ktora nie pozwala mi wejsc na swoj normalny poziom.Myslalem zeby zaczac od jakis masci kasztanowych i kupic jakies tabletki,nie bede reklamy robil ale myslalem o tych co czesto reklamuja w tv .Moze ktos cos doradzi cos skutecznego , nie mam skurczy jakis mrowien itp moim problemem sa ociezale nogi,mimo ze nie sa grube. Takze czuje po treningu ze sa rozpazone ,gotuja sie :Smile:

----------


## bernadette

A gdzie przyjmuje ten doktor Damian Ziaja, o którym wspominasz? Drogie są wizyty u niego? Sama się zastanawiam, czy właśnie nie zmienić lekarza na bardziej doświadczonego specjalistę...

----------


## Fixit

Ja polecam dr Jarosława Rosochackiego z luxmedu - usuwał moje żylaki - świetny specjalista z długoletnim stażem. NBa pewno dobierze odpowiednią metodę, bo do każdego pacjenta podchodzi bardzo indywidualnie.

----------


## Detramax

Polecam suplementy, które zawierają diosminę, hesperydynę, ekstrakt z korzenia ruszczyka kolczastego i pestek winogron, a także witaminę C. Wspomagają krążenie żylne i zachowanie integralności układu żylnego, a także przynoszą ulgę i uczucie lekkości zmęczonym nogom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama też miała żylaki i chodziła do różnych lekarzy. CO do zabiegu,dużo zależy jaki sprzęt ma dana placówka, jaka metoda jest najlepsza dla pacjenta ze względu na  stan zdrowia, stopień zaawansowania choroby. Moja mama miała do wyboru w tyskiej klinice Dea Salus metody: laserową, skleroterapię oraz klasyczną. Razem z chirurgiem doszli do wniosku, że najlepszy, najmniej inwazyjny będzie zabieg laserowy. Jest już dwa miesiące po zabiegu. Wszystko jest dobrze.  Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Patrycja_Z

Z mniej inwazyjnych metod polecam zainteresować się metodą, do której używa się specjalnego kleju wewnątrznaczyniowego. Można wykonać zabieg VenaSeal w szpitalu Luxmedu w Warszawie, a gdzie poza, to warto poszukać, bo na prawdę bardzo innowacyjna i skuteczna metoda.

----------


## Biani

No tak, ale są też zupełnie nieinwazyjne metody, po które moim zdaniem warto sięgnąć zawsze w pierwszej kolejności. Jest krem Varive, który bardzo skutecznie (a bezpiecznie) potrafi sobie poradzić z żylakami. Uszczelnia naczynia krwionośne, usprawnia przepływ krwi przez żyły a zapobiega zakrzepom. Inwazyjne zabiegi zawsze są ostatecznością i jeśli można w inny sposób spróbować, to moim zdaniem warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żylaki to coś strasznego dla osoby która dba o siebie i siłą rzeczy chce się bardzo ładnie wyglądać. U mnie żylaki były rodzinne ale ja jako pierwsza coś z tym zrobiłam. Największego żylaka miałam na prawej nodze pod kolanem, zaczynał mnie już pobolewać. Skontaktowałam się z chirurgiem Piotrem Krefftem z gabinetu we Wrocławiu ul. Piastowska 31/3 i umówiłam  się na konsultację. Szybko zrobiłam wszystkie badania i zrobiłam zabieg na dwie nogi. Teraz jestem po zabiegu 6 mc i mogę cieszyć się moimi pięknymi nóżkami.

----------


## Kepnerka

Na żylaki miałam wykonywaną skleroterapię w krakowskim Profemedzie. Jestem po dwóch zabiegach, ale dla lepszego efektu jeszcze jeden. Muszę przyznać, że zabiegi pomogły i poczułam teraz dużą ulgę. Metod usuwania żylaków jest kilka, więc najlepiej jak obejrzy je doświadczony chirurg naczyniowy i oceni jaki zabieg będzie najskuteczniejszy.

----------


## Odetka

Ciężko jest o takiego dobrego chirurga naczyniowego, bo każdy ma jakąś tam swoją ulubioną metodą (albo taką do której ma akurat sprzęt), więc dopasowanie najlepszej metody do pacjenta wydaje mi się trochę fikcją. Niestety. Suplementacja mi nic nie pomagała, ale ostatnio wyczytałam o kremie VARIVE, stosowaliście? Ma nawet rekomendacje specjalistów, więc przed szukaniem chirurga, warto spróbować.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Stosowane są takie metody leczenia żylaków, kończyn dolnych, jak: stripping, krioterapia, skleroterapia czy zabieg laserowy. Przed zabiegiem Pacjent powinien wykonać badanie: morfologia, poziomu cukru, APTT, wskaźnika protrombinowego, poziomu elektrolitów i EKG. Zalecane jest również badanie obrazowe żył tj. USG Doppler.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam już takie zaawansowane stadium żylaków, które tylko nadawały się do zabiegu. Umówiłam się na zabieg w prywatnej klinice u doktora Piotra Kreffta we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Kepnerka

Ja polecem zdecydowanie metodę VENEFIT w leczeniu żylaków, jest to najmniej inwazyjny zabieg, po jego wykonaniu już praktycznie po tygodniu można wrócic do normalnego funkcjonowania bez konieczności noszenia pończochy itp. Ja swoje żylaki usuwałem tą metoda w szpitalu Luxmed w Warszawie.

----------


## olka78

..................

----------


## Gocha67

Ja leczyłam żylaki u dr Szecówki z  chirurgnaczyniowy.wroclaw. To wyjątkowo kompetentny lekarz i stuprocentowy profesjonalista. Zastosowane leczenie przyniosło niebywałą poprawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomógł w rozwiązaniu tego problemu chirurg z Krefft-laser.  Wszystko odbyło się bezboleśnie i skutecznie. Poruszam się dziś swobodnie i nie odczuwam najmniejszego bólu. Nie zapłaciłam wiele, a to dodatkowy atut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym jednak proponowała usunąć. Ja wykonywałam zabieg w Damianie w Warszawie. Z tego co się orientuję przyjmują tam też na NFZ tylko nie jestem pewna czy usunięcie żylaków też jest refundowane, trzeba by było sprawdzić. Wykonują świętną robotę!

----------


## Reterek

Jeśli chirurg proponuje zabieg to najwidoczniej jest on potrzebny. Nieleczone żylaki mogą odbić się na stanie zdrowia w przyszłości w postaci wrzodów żył. Sam trochę czasu zwlekałem z zabiegiem ale w momencie jak zaczęły mnie strasznie boleć nogi od nich i puchnąć to poszedłem za radą chirurga i zapisałem się na zabieg skleroterapii w mokotowskim centrum Kimed. Zabieg nie pozostawia żadnych blizn bo nic nie jest nacinane co jest sporym plusem. Po prostu igłą wstrzykiwany jest specjalny preparat, który skleja żyły aby obumarły. W ten sposób pozbyłem się żylaków raz na zawsze.

----------


## krystyna93

Żylaki to bardzo nieestetyczny problem z żyłami. Jest widoczny na nogach i sprawia, że zwyczajnie wstydzimy się je odkrywać. Im więcej żylaków i tak zwanych pajączków tym rzadziej zakładamy sukienki, zwłaszcza latem… Wiem coś o tym, bo nie mogłam się uporać z tym problemem przez 2 lata. W końcu trafiłam na Klinikę Zawodny i Flebologię czyli leczenie żył! klinikazawodny.pl/flebologia-leczenie-zyl/
Świetna sprawa! Żylaków już nie widać, a ja znów chodzę w sukienkach i czuję pewność siebie!

----------


## miliaga

Ja tez maiłam problem z żylakami, kiedy wstydziłam sie juz nosić krotkie spodniczki i szorty, wybrałam sie do flebologa. Na poczatku zaczeło sie od niewielkich niebieskich żyłek na nogach, pożniej zaczeły przechodzić w skupiska tworząc wystajce żylaki.Udałam sie do Kliniki Flebologii, zostałam zdiagnozowana przy pomocy usg doppler. Nastepnie lekarz podjął decyzje o laseroterapii. Naszczescie jest to bezinwazyjna metoda usuwania żył za pomocą lasera.

----------


## puffinka

> Ja tez maiłam problem z żylakami, kiedy wstydziłam sie juz nosić krotkie spodniczki i szorty, wybrałam sie do flebologa. Na poczatku zaczeło sie od niewielkich niebieskich żyłek na nogach, pożniej zaczeły przechodzić w skupiska tworząc wystajce żylaki.Udałam sie do Kliniki Flebologii, zostałam zdiagnozowana przy pomocy usg doppler. Nastepnie lekarz podjął decyzje o laseroterapii. Naszczescie jest to bezinwazyjna metoda usuwania żył za pomocą lasera.


Napiszesz coś więcej o tym badaniu i zabiegu? Czy szybko się dochodzi do siebie po laseroterapii? Myślisz że jest sens robić jeszcze przed wakacjami ten zabieg czy lepiej poczekać do jesieni? Można opalać nogi po nim?

----------


## miliaga

> Napiszesz coś więcej o tym badaniu i zabiegu? Czy szybko się dochodzi do siebie po laseroterapii? Myślisz że jest sens robić jeszcze przed wakacjami ten zabieg czy lepiej poczekać do jesieni? Można opalać nogi po nim?


Napewno przez killka tygodni nie bedziesz mogła sie opalać. Jednak o wszystkim decyduje lekarz. Sam zabieg nie jest skomplikowany, polega na usuwanie żylaków przy pomocy lasera. Zabieg robiony jest w znieczuleniu miejscowym, jest bezinwazyjny zostaje tylko niewielki slad po wkłuciu wenflonu. Bedziesz mogła odrazu wrocic do domu po zabiegu.

----------


## miliaga

> Napiszesz coś więcej o tym badaniu i zabiegu? Czy szybko się dochodzi do siebie po laseroterapii? Myślisz że jest sens robić jeszcze przed wakacjami ten zabieg czy lepiej poczekać do jesieni? Można opalać nogi po nim?


Napewno przez killka tygodni nie bedziesz mogła sie opalać. Jednak o wszystkim decyduje lekarz. Sam zabieg nie jest skomplikowany, polega na usuwanie żylaków przy pomocy lasera. Zabieg robiony jest w znieczuleniu miejscowym, jest bezinwazyjny zostaje tylko niewielki slad po wkłuciu wenflonu. Bedziesz mogła odrazu wrocic do domu po zabiegu.

----------


## miliaga

Znalazłam filmiki o tym zabiegu możesz sobie zobaczyc jak wszystko po kolei przebiega youtube.com 
 /channel/UCRPZR4Z62rXKHzXn9G8h3pA. Równiez na stronce Kliniki Flebologii menu zakładka multimedia.

----------


## ulciasa

W rodzinie mam genetyczne obciążenie żylakami, dlatego jak zaczęły mnie pobolewać nogi, łapać często skurcze podpytałam mamę co brać, poleciła mi maxi3venę, takie tabletki z ruszczykiem, widzę że to u mnie zadziałało, ból nóg ustąpił,w nocy nie budzę ię z powodu ścierpniętych nóg, jak się da to warto zapobieać

----------


## Ninka25

Moja Mama miała żylaki, plus pajączki na nogach, a po zabiegu laserowym u dr Boligłowy, wszystko uległo znacznej poprawie. Nie ukrywam, że sama zaczynam rozważać podobny zabieg.

----------


## karola66

Znam dr. Boligłowę, ale to chirurg plastyk. Żylakami powinien zając się chirurg naczyniowy. Tak samo jak dr Boligłowa w SCM clinic przyjmuje też dr Mariola Cieśla-Dul. Nie tnie od razu żylaków w tradycyjny sposób, ale laserem wewnątrznaczyniowym. Polega to na tym, ze wprowadza się do żyły, pod kolanem, wiązkę światłowodu i naświetla żylak wyciągając go powili. Nie ma niepotrzebnych blizn, nie ma długiej rekonwalescencji. Pani doktor u mojej mamy zrobiła to super. Nie wiem czy chirurg plastyk tak sobie z tym by poradził. Tu trzeba socjalisty w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## miliaga

> W rodzinie mam genetyczne obciążenie żylakami, dlatego jak zaczęły mnie pobolewać nogi, łapać często skurcze podpytałam mamę co brać, poleciła mi maxi3venę, takie tabletki z ruszczykiem, widzę że to u mnie zadziałało, ból nóg ustąpił,w nocy nie budzę ię z powodu ścierpniętych nóg, jak się da to warto zapobieać


Napewno warto wybarc sie do flebologa i poddac sie diagnostyce. Nie ma co tego odwlekać, warto zbadac zyły za pomocą usg doppler, jesli w twojej rodzinie jest problem z żylakami. Flebolog okresli jaki masz problem, i zastosuje profilaktyke albo odpowiedni dla ciebie zabieg. Nie ma co eksperymentować ze zdrowiem i faszerować sie roznymi specyfikami.

----------


## miliaga

Napewno warto wybarc sie do flebologa i poddac sie diagnostyce. Nie ma co tego odwlekać, warto zbadac zyły za pomocą usg doppler, jesli w twojej rodzinie jest problem z żylakami. Flebolog okresli jaki masz problem, i zastosuje profilaktyke albo odpowiedni dla ciebie zabieg. Nie ma co eksperymentować ze zdrowiem i faszerować sie roznymi specyfikami.

----------


## klaudynka

Można też przyjmować kapsułki maxi3vena, są bardzo dobre, wzmacniają ściany żył, zapobiegają obrzękom, dobre dla osób z przewlekłą niewydolnością żylną. Bardzo mi pomogły, skończyły się moje problemy z ciągle opuchniętymi, mrowiącymi nogami, ciężkości już też w nich nie odczuwam. Biorę regularnie po jednej tabletce dziennie.

----------


## miliaga

> Można też przyjmować kapsułki maxi3vena, są bardzo dobre, wzmacniają ściany żył, zapobiegają obrzękom, dobre dla osób z przewlekłą niewydolnością żylną. Bardzo mi pomogły, skończyły się moje problemy z ciągle opuchniętymi, mrowiącymi nogami, ciężkości już też w nich nie odczuwam. Biorę regularnie po jednej tabletce dziennie.


Wiesz uważam ze szkoda pieniedzy na takie magiczne srodki. Jesli jest problem zdrowotny trzeba udac sie do lekarza. Im wczesniej tym lepiej, flebolog przeprowadzi pełną diagnostykę usg doppler i nastepnie podejmie decyzje co dalej. Ja skorzystałam z pomocy Kliniki Flebologii, profesjonalne badanie diagnostyczne. Zabieg bezbolesny przy uzyciu lasera.://klinikaflebologii.pl /Multimedia /laserowe-usuwanie-zylakow---jak-wyglada-zabieg-_n132

----------


## miliaga

Wiesz uważam ze szkoda pieniedzy na takie magiczne srodki. Jesli jest problem zdrowotny trzeba udac sie do lekarza. Im wczesniej tym lepiej, flebolog przeprowadzi pełną diagnostykę usg doppler i nastepnie podejmie decyzje co dalej. Ja skorzystałam z pomocy Kliniki Flebologii, profesjonalne badanie diagnostyczne. Zabieg bezbolesny przy uzyciu lasera://klinikaflebologii.pl/Multimedia/laserowe-usuwanie-zylakow---jak-wyglada-zabieg-_n132

----------


## Marta Bi.

Ja kilka miesięcy temu zrobiłam sobie żylaki w krakowskim SCM Estetic. Tzn. żylaki... ogólnie całe moje nogi nie wyglądały zbyt dobrze, bo były to zarówno popękane naczynka (te usunęli mi laserowo), jak i większe zmiany, w postaci żylaków właśnie (tutaj świetnie sprawdziła się skleroterapia). Zwłaszcza ten ostatni zabieg dał naprawdę niesamowity wizualnie efekt  :Smile:  Jeśli ktoś ma więc podobny problem, to zdecydowanie warto rozprawić się z nim własnie w taki sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli żylaki są już bardziej widoczne, to operacja może być nieunikniona, u mnie tez niestety tak było, ale potem dużo osób mi mówiło, ze żylaki na pewno wrócą dlatego, codziennie trochę spaceruje biorę suplement maxi3vene i jak na razie po żylakami ani śladu a trochę już minęło od zabiegu

----------


## rysiek301

ostatnio słyszałem o jakiś zastrzykach, które usuwają żylaki

----------


## Greta

W przypadku problemów z żylakami polecam konsultację z dobrym febologiem. Godnym polecania jest gabinet ProctoMed świadczący usługi w tym zakresie. Przyjmuje tam świetny specjalista.

----------


## Jadwiga60

Strasznie współczuję, bo sama miałam problem z żylakami… W dodatku panicznie bałam się pójść pod nóż, więc szukałam alternatywnych metod leczenia. W ten sposób trafiłam na SCM clinic i dr Mariolę Cieślę-Dul, która laserowo pozbyła się mojego problemu. Świetna lekarka o dużych umiejętnościach leczenia, więc warto rozważyć wizytę. Dużo zdrowia!

----------


## daszkowa

No też mi się wydaje, że w takim przypadku to ostatecznością jest operacja i według mnie to nie ma co zwlekać. Umów się do Olmedical na konsultację. Tam mają super chirurgów i znają się usuwaniu operacyjnym żylaków. Ja miałam u nich usuwane żylaki rok temu i do tej pory nie mam nawrotu.

----------

